

Android Open Source Tech Lead Heads to Yahoo - shawndumas
http://allthingsd.com/20130917/android-open-source-tech-lead-heads-to-yahoo/?reflink=ATD_yahoo_ticker

======
samspenc
He tweeted it instead of posting to Google+? ;)

~~~
BitMastro
On Google+ he just updated the employment status :)
[https://plus.google.com/112218872649456413744/about](https://plus.google.com/112218872649456413744/about)

